# Scamp Trip



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Launched out of bayou grande planning to prospect for some state water snapper holes in prep for the fall state water season followed by a run out by the edge to look to see if there was anything legal to catch. Lol 

After stopping by the bait boat for some cigar minnows I Poked around inside nine miles for awhile and then headed south. 

The scamp were out there and hungry. I was by myself due to normal crew members being sick etc but I managed a limit of nice scamp. The scamp were in 200 ft of water and preferred love cigar minnows. I was running two poles one for big grouper 130 lb class outfit and the other smaller outfit for scamp. Had something break my 130lb class rod and then get back down to the rocks and break the leader off. Suspect a large shark, AJ or grouper would love to have seen him. 

It was a good time but hot. Good luck if you go!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn on the rod breaking, but nice on the scamp.
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice scamps Mark.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry about the rod getting broke. At least you caught something good to eat.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Been wanting to head deep, best set Im running right now is a maxell with 100# test on a 5'6" standup should get the job done


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Big fish story with evidence too, that sucks about the rod. Great catch of fish though!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going that all there is to it !!!!


----------

